
Ask HN: What steps should I follow to start freelancing? - Nakador
Any tips would help!
======
sshturma
I was doing freelance software testing and automation work for 3 years through
oDesk. My suggestions if you’re going with one of the freelance platforms: 1\.
Prepare to be patient, it takes time to build reputation and even first
project. 2\. Work on your profile so it really stands out. It’s especially
important if you don’t have any rating yet. 3\. Consider taking less paying
projects to build reputation.

Good luck!

------
provlem
Read out this - [http://usercv.usercv.com/blog/22/what-are-the-biggest-
mistak...](http://usercv.usercv.com/blog/22/what-are-the-biggest-mistakes-
freelancers-make-strategies-for-beginners)

